# Here's your excuse, to spend some money on your hobby!



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Any woman worth her Chanel lipstick will tell you that looking good doesn’t come cheap.

But the actual price of beauty may be more than even she thinks.

British women fork out £133,575 ($227,000) over a lifetime keeping their looks maintained from head to toe.

Men, meanwhile, spend an average of just £75,030 ($127,600) on their appearance, researchers found.

Taking into consideration everything from haircare to working out, the average British woman spends £2,055 ($3495) per year on her looks. Research by TV shopping channel QVC reveals staying in shape and having perfectly coiffed hair are two of the main priorities for women.

Body maintenance comes out at a whopping £717 ($1220) per body per year, with women also spending £405 ($689) each a year to maintain their hairstyles.*

Americans spent a whopping $33.3 billion on cosmetics and other beauty products in 2010, up 6% from 2009, according to the Commerce Department. That's more than consumers shelled out to buy new foreign cars ($27 billion) or TVs ($25 billion).....but hey, that's 4-5 years ago!

Well, my money goes to beer, books and models!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## s1chris (Jun 23, 2014)

Cheers Jan, I'll keep that in my back pocket for when I next get bit***d at for spending.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 23, 2014)

I think someone OWES me money


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> I think someone OWES me money



If you get it buy Models....or books.....or beer... maybe even women.....you of course may choose the order...!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 24, 2014)

Men, meanwhile, spend an average of just £75,030 ($127,600) on their appearance, researchers found.

How did I do That? Does that include the Bundy Rum I buy?
$127,600 over 92 years, that would include diapers in the beginning And end of a lifetime, would average 115 per Month....... no F'n way! Someone else is Realllly spending then.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 24, 2014)

I can't be bothered, the only stuff I spend money on, beauty-wise, is the hairdresser (it takes regular visits to keep my mohawk looking good), shampoo, soap, toothpaste, deodorant and those ever expensive shaver head things. Oh, and of course the more private ladythings, you know.
Ah forget it, I'll say it as it is: Fannypads.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2014)

No JG26 stuff!?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 25, 2014)

Fubbypads.................................. women slay me.


----------

